# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل

## h25os12

سلام.من امسال فارغ التحصیل شدم و دارم واسه کنکور 92 میخونم.برای گواهینامه گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل گرفتم ولی تا 31شهریور امسال اعتبار داشت.حالا مدرسه که دیگه بهم گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل نمیده.کارت دانشجویی هم که میمونه واسه سال دیگه.تنها راه هم برای اینکه بتونم گواهینامه بگیرم اینه که دفترچه سربازی رو باید بفرستم.حالا سوالم اینه که اگه دفترچه رو بفرستم تا قبل از کنکور ممکنه که اعزام بشم(که اگه اینطوری بشه به...میرم) در ضمن همه این کلاسای عملی و .... که رفتم6ماه اعتبار داره.لطفا،خواهشا اگه راه حلی دارین و 100درصد مطمئن هستید کمکم کنید.تمام کلاسای عملی و همه رو رفتم فقط کارم گیر همین موضوعه.از هر جام پرسیدم میگن معمولا 1 سال فرصت میدن...کمک....................

----------


## h25os12

خب همینجا خودم جواب خوادمو میدم.امروز رفتم نظام وظیفه گفتن که هنوز هیچ قانونی برای بنده و امثال من وجود نداره!!!و در کمال ناباوری که 2ماه از عمرمو تلاش کردم برای گرفتن گواهینامه باید برم غااااااااز بچرونم!حال،سال بعد باید حداقل 2برابر هزینه کنم و دوباره کلاسها را بروم.باید بگم اولین باره که تو زندگیم دعا کردم که ای کاش دختر بودم!!!!و برای اولین بار تو زندگیم بهم اثبات شد که تلاش هم میتواند بینتیجه بماند!!!!

----------

